# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  الإمام مالك وأصول مذهبه

## أبو عبد الحفيظ

هو شيخ الإسلام حجة الأمة، إمام دار الهجرة، أبو عبد الله مالك ابن أنس بن مالك بن أبي عامر بن عَمرو بن الحارث بنِ غَيْمان بنِ خُثَيل بن عمرو بن الحارث، وهو ذو أصبح بن عوف بن مالك بن زيد بن شداد بن زرعة، وهو حِمْير الأصغر الحَميريّ ثم الأصبحي المَدني، حليفَ بني تَيْم من قريش، فهم حلفاء عثمان أخي طلحة بن عبيد الله أحد العشرة، المبشرين بالجنة. 
*مولده ونشأته:*
مولد مالك على الأصح في سنة ثلاث وتسعين عام موت أنس خادم رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم- ، ونشأ في صَوْن ورفاهية وتجمل.
ومولده كان في المدينة، ولم يرحل منها إلى بلد آخر، وعاصر الدولتين الأموية والعباسية، لكنه أدرك من الدولة العباسية حظا أوفر.
وقد طلب العلم على علماء المدينة، ولازم عبد الرحمن بن هرمز مدة طويلة، وأخذ عن نافع مولى ابن عمر، وابن شهاب الزهري، وشيخه في الفقه ربيعة بن عبد الرحمن، المعروف بربيعة الرأي.
*مكانته العلمية:*
لقد بلغ الإمام مالك رتبة متميزة في العلم، حتى صار إمام دار الهجرة، وقد أجمع على إمامته، ودينه وورعه.





*قال تلميذه الشافعي*: إذا ذكر العماء فمالك النجم، وما أحد آمنُّ عليّ من مالك بن أنس.
*قال عبد الرحمن بن مهدي*: أئمة الناس في زمانهم أربعة: الثوري بالكوفة، ومالك بالحجاز، والأوزاعي بالشام، وحماد بن زيد بالبصرة.

*قال سفيان بن عيينة*: مالك سيد أهل المدينة، ومالك سيد المسلمين، ومالك عالم أهل الحجاز، وقال: مالك كان سراجا.
*قال الإمام أحمد:* مالك أثبت في كل شيء...وإذا رأيت الرجل يبغض مالكا، فاعلم أنه مبتدع.
*وفاته:*
*قال ابن عبد البر*: ولم يختلف أصحاب التواريخ من أهل العلم بالخبر والسير أن مالكا – رحمه الله- توفي سنة تسع وسبعين ومائة. اهـ[1]


*أصول مذهب مالك* لم يدون مالك أصوله التي بنى عليها مذهبه، واستخرج على أساسها أحكام الفروع التي استخرجها، والتي قيد نفسه في الاستنباط بقيودها، وكان كأبي حنيفة معاصره، ولم يكن كتلميذه الشافعي الذي دون أصوله في الاستنباط وضبطها، وذكر البواعث التي بعثته على اعتبارها، ومقامها من الاستدلال، ولكن مالكا، وإن لم يذكر الأصول الفقهية لاستنباطه، قد أشار إليها بتدوين بعض فتاويه ومسائله والأحاديث المسندة بسند متصل، والمنقطعة والمرسلة والبلاغات، وإن لم يكن قد وضح المنهاج، ودافع عنه، وبين البواعث التي بعثته على الأخذ به، والاتجاه إليه دون سواه، فالموطأ خير دليل على ذلك.[2]
وقام بعد ذلك علماء المذهب بحصر أصول المذهب وترتيبها، بل وتوسعوا في ذلك توسعا أدى إلى اعتبار مذهب مالك أكثر المذاهب أصولا.
وأدق إحصاء لأصول المذهب المالكي هو ما ذكره القرافي، فقد ذكر أن أصول المذهب هي:
  1-  القرآن، 2- السنة،  3- الإجماع،  4- إجماع أهل المدينة،   5- القياس،  6- قول الصحابي،  7- المصلحة المرسلة، 8- العرف والعادات، 9- سد الدرائع، 10- الاستصحاب،  11- الاستحسان.[3]
هذه هي أمهات أصول مالك، وهي أصول بعضها مجمع على اعتمادها بين المذاهب، كالكتاب، والسنة، والإجماع، والقياس. وأخرى يشاركه في اعتمادها بعض المذاهب، غير أن مالكا انفرد عن كل المذاهب باعتماد ( *إجماع المدينة، أو عمل أهل المدينة*) أصلا من أصول التي بنى المذهب عليها.[4]
*مصطلحات مذهب الإمام مالك* المذهب المالكي كغيره من المذاهب يمتاز بكثرة الروايات والأقوال، مرعاة لمصالح الناس، وأعرافهم المختلفة، وبناء على ذلك تعدد مضطلحاته، فأبرزها:
  1-    رتب بض المالكية الترجيح بين روايات الكتب، والروايات عن المشايخ فقال:
قول مالك في المدونة أولى من قول ابن القاسم فيها، فإنه الإمام الأعظم.
وقول ابن القاسم فيها أولى من قول غيره فيها، لأنه أعلم بمذهب مالك.
وقول غيره فيها أولى من قول ابن القاسم في غيره، وذلك لصحتها.
وإذا لم يكن قول في المدونة، فإنه يرجع إلى أقوال المخرجين.
  2-    إذا قيل: ( المذهب) فالمراد مذهب مالك
  3-  وإذا قيل: ( المشهور)، فيعني مشهور مذهب مالك، وفي ذلك إشعار بخلاف في المذهب. والمعتمد أن المراد بـ ( المشهور) ما كثر قائله.
  4-  وإذا قيل: ( قيل كذا) أو ( اختلف في كذا) أو ( في كذا قولان فأكثر) فالمراد: أن هناك خلافا في المذهب.
  5-    وإذا قيل : ( فيه روايتان) أي عن مالك.
  6-    جرى مؤلفو الكتب عند المالكية على أن الفتوى تكون بالقول المشهور، أو الراجح من المذهب.
أما القول الشاذ والمرجوح، أي الضعيف، فلا يفتى بهما، ولا يجوز العمل بهما في خاصة النفس، بل يقدم العمل بقول الغير عليه، لأن قول الغير قوي في مذهبه.
  7-  يعتبر متن العلامة الشيخ خليل المتوفي سنة ( 767 هـ) الذي كثر شراحه، هو المعتمد عند المالكية، في تحرير الأقوال والروايات، وبيان الراجح منها.[5]
وهناك مصطلحات أخرى لم نذكرها، لمخافة الطول، فاكتفينا بالمشهور، والله أعلم.
*تلامذة الإمام مالك*
لقد كثر الآخذون عن الإمام مالك – رحمه الله- ، وتنوعت أقطارهم وسنذكر فيما يلي أبرزهم وأشهرهم/
*أولا: المصريون:*
*1-   * أبو عبد الله عبد الرحمن بن القاسم العتقي، المتوفي بمصر سنة: ( 191هـ، تفقه على مالك مدة عشرين سنة.
*2-   * أبو محمد عبد الله بن وهب بن مسلم، لازم الإمام مالك عشرين سنة، توفي سنة: (197هـ).
*3-   * أشهب بن عبد العزيز القيسي، أخذ عن مالك والليث بن سعد، توفي سنة: ( 204هـ).
*4-   * أصبغ بن الفرج، الأموي ولاء، تفقه بابن القاسم، وابن وهب ، وأشهب، توفي سنة: ( 214هـ).
*ثانيا: المغاربة:*
*1-   * أبو الحسن، علي بن زياد التونسي، أخذ عن مالك والليث بن سعد، توفي سنة: ( 183هـ).
*2-   * أبو عبد الله، زياد بن عبد الرحمن القرطبي، الملقب بشبطون، سمع الموطأ عن مالك، توفي سنة: ( 193هـ).
*3-   * أسد بن الفرات بن سنان التونسي، أصله من نيسابور في خرسان، سمع الموطأ من مالك، توفي سنة: ( 213هـ).
*ثالثا : الحجازيون والعراقيون:*
  1-    أبو مروان، عبد الملك بن أبي سلمة الماجشون، كان مفتي المدينة في زمانه، توفي سنة: ( 212هـ).

  2-    أحمد بن المعذل بن غيلان العبدي، كان أفقه أصحاب مالك في العراق، معاصر لابن الماجشون، ومن أصحابه.[6]
*أبرز الكتب في المذهب المالكي* من أبرز الكتب تداولا بين طلبة العلم، وتأتيرا في تطور المذهب المالكي:
  1-    *الموطأ:*
( أول كتاب في شرائع الإسلام،...لم يؤلف مثله) إذ بناه مالك – رحمه الله- على تمهيد الأصول للفروع.[7]
يعد هذا الكتاب الذي كتبه الإمام أول كتاب مدون، قد جمعت فيه روايات من السنة، لأن الناس قبله كانوا يعتمدون على ذاكراتهم، لسيلان أذهانهم، ولأن كثيرين من الرواة كانوا يجهلون الكتابة والتدوين[8]
*يقول مالك في سبب تأليفه:*
( لقيني أبو جعفر المنصور – يعني في الحج- فقال: إنه لم يبق للناس عالم غيري وغيرك، فأما أنا فقد شغلت بالسياسة، وأمل أنت فضع للناس كتابا في السنة، والفقه، تجنب فيه رخص ابن عباس، وتشديدات ابن عمر، وشواذ ابن مسعود، ووطئه توطئا.
قال مالك: فعلمني كيفية التأليف).[9]
مكث في تأليفه وتهذيبه نحو أربعين سنة، ولذلك تلقاه علماء الأمصار بالقبول. . . وقد وافقه عليه سبعون عالما من علماء المدينة، وكان اكبر مما هو عليه الآن بكثير، قيل كانت أحاديثه عشرة ألاف فصار يهذبه وينقص منه كل ما فيه طعن من الأحاديث والرجال وما لم يقع به عمل الأئمة إلى أن صارت أحاديثه المسندة المتصلة نيفا وخمسمائة[10].
*سبب التسمية:*
لعل من أسباب اختيار مالك هذا الاسم لكتابه:
  1-    أنه شيء صنفه ووطأه للناس.
  2-    أنه وطأه عليه فقهاء المدينة بعد عرضهم عليهم.[11]
*المادة العلمية الموجودة فيه:*
ويمكن حصر عناصر المادة العلمية في الموطأ في الأقسام الآتية:
*القسم الأول:* أحاديث مروية عن النبي – صلة-ى الله عليه وسلم- بأسانيد متصلة من مالك إلى رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم-.
*القسم الثاني:* أحاديث مروية عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم- بأسانيد مرسلة.
*القسم الثالث:* أحاديث يبلغ في سندها إلى ذكر الصحابي، ولا يذكر فيها أنه سمع رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم- حين يكون الخبر مما يقول بالرأي، وهذا الصنف يسمى الموقوف.
*القسم الرابع*: أحاديث مروية بسند سقط فيه راو، ويسمى المنقطع.
*القسم الخامس*:البلاغات، وهي قول مالك – رحمه الله-: ( بلغني أن رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم- قال. . . ).
*القسم السادس:* أقوال الصحابة، وفقهاء التابعين.
*القسم السابع:* ما استنبطه الإمام مالك- رحمه الله- من الفقه المستند إلى العمل، أو إلى القياس، أو إلى قواعد الشريعة.
وقد روي الموطأ بروايات متعددة، ونسخه تزيد على الثلاثين، ويرجع هذا التعدد في الروايات إلى كثرة تلاميذ مالك الراوين موطأه، فقد روى الموطأ عن مالك جماعات كثيرة، وبين رواياتهم اختلاف من تقديم، وتأخير، وزيادة، ونقص، وأكبرها رواية القعنبي.[12]
والمتداول الآن روايتان:
*أحدهما:* *رواية محمد بن الحسن الشيباني*، صاحب أبي حنيفة. والثانية: رواية يحيى بن يحيى الليثي الأندلسي، أحد تلاميذة مالك، رحل إليه من الأندلس، ثم عاد إليها ونشر مذهب مالك بها، توفي سنة سنة: ( 234هـ).
*والثانية: رواية يحيى بن يحيى الليثي الأندلسي*، أحد تلامذة مالك، رحل إليه من الأندلس، ثم عاد إليها ونشر مذهب مالك بها، توفي سنة: ( 432 هـ).[13]
*1-   * *المدونة*
(أصل علم المالكيين، وهي مقدمة على غيرها من الدواوين بعد موطأ مالك – رحمه الله-، ويروى أنه ما بعد كتاب الله كتاب أصح من موطأ مالك – رحمه الله[14]- و لا بعد الموطأ ديوان في الفقه أفيد من المدونة، والمدونة هي عند أهل الفقه ككتاب سيبويه عند أهل النحو، وككتاب إقليدس عند أهل الحساب، وموضعها من الفقه موضع أم القرآن من الصلاة، تجزئ من غيرها، ولا يجزئ غيرها منها)[15].
*منهج سحنون في المدونة:*
يذكر المؤلفون الذين تكلموا عن جهود سحنون – رحمه الله- في تدوينها أنه رتب بعضها، وتوفي قبل أن يرتب بقيتها، فكان ما رتبه يسمى بالمدونة، وما 

لم يرتبه يسمى المختلطة، ولكنهم لم يبينون ما رتب منها مما لم يرتب، ولذلك ربما تجدهم أحيانا يسمونها المختلطة تغليبا لجانب الاختلاط.[16]
ولقد استوعب سحنون في مدونته مسائل الأسدية، وزاد عليها من ( آراء كبار أصحاب مالك ما اختار ذكره). و( احتج لمسائله بالآثار من روايته لموطأ ابن وهب). وأضاف إليها الكثير من اجتهاداته هو، وأراؤئه.[17]
*2-   * *العتبية ( المستخرجة)*
هي أسمعة جمعها محمد بن أحمد العتبي القرطبي المتوفي سنة( 255هـ)، من أسمعة الإمام مالك منه، وأسمعة تلاميذهم منهم، وقد توسع في الرواية فلم يستبعد المتروكة والشاذة منها، إذ كان يؤتي بالمسألة الغريبة فإذا أعجبته قال: أدخلوها في المستخرجة.[18]
وقد قيض الله لها ابن رشد الجد، فهذبها وجمع بين رواياتها في كتابه البيان والتحصيل، فزال ما كان في رواياتها من إشكال وغموض، وتبي ما فيها من صحيح وسقيم، وبذلك أصبحت مصدرا أصيلا في المذهب المالكي، وركنا ركينا بين مصادره.[19] 
*3-   * *الواضحة*
لعبد الملك بن حبيب.
*4-   * *الموازية*
لمحمد بن المواز.


[1] -سير أعلام النبلاء ( ج/8/48/130)، ترتيب المدارك (ج/1/88)، اصطلاح المذهب عند المالكية ( 40)، المذهب المالكي (36)، المدخل إلى علم الفقه (145). 
[2] - الإمام مالك ( أبو زهرة /273). 
[3] - اصطلاح المذهب (52)، الإمام مالك (276). 
[4] - أبو زهرة ، الإمام مالك (272). 
[5] - اصطلاح المذهب (409)، أبو زهرة،  الأمام مالك ( 272)، المدخل إلى علم الفقه ( 154)، المذهب المالكي (409). *قال صاحب ( منح الجليل):* مكث المصنف في تأليف المختصر عشرين سنة، وبيضه إلى النكاح، ووجد باقيه في أوراق مسودة، فجمعه أصحابه، وألف بمرام باب المقاصة منه، وكمل الأفقهي جملة يسيرة ترك المصنف لها بياضا، وألف المصنف شرحه: ( التوضيح على مختصر ابن الحاجب) الفقهي. وقيل : وبه عرف فضله. اهـ ( 1/ 4). 
[6] - ترتيب المدارك (الجزء الثالث). 
[7] - اصطلاح المذهب (89). 
[8] - محاضرات في تاريخ المذهب المالكي ( 239). 
[9] - الفكر السامي (ج/2/115). 
[10] - المرجع السابق. 
[11] - اصطلاح المذهب ( 90). 
-[12] تنوير الحوالك (ص:9)  
[13] سير أعلام النبلاء ( 10/519/525). 
[14]  هذا القول كان قبل ظهور الصحيحين، صحيح البخاري، وصحيح مسلم، فهما المقدمان، وقد تلقتهم الأمة بالقبول. 
[15] المقدمات الممهدات (1/44/45). 
[16] انظر حاشية العدوي على شرح الخرشي : (1/38). ، المذهب المالكي: ( 247). 
[17] المرجع السابق. 
[18] المدخل إلى علم الفقه ( 162). 
[19] المذهب المالكي (251).

----------


## محمد المتعلم

جزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## أبو عبد الحفيظ

السلام عليكم الأخ محمد 
شكرا على هذه الكلمة الطيبة، والسلام عليكم وحمة الله تعالى وبركاته

----------


## أنس بن جمال

ما شاء الله 
بحث رائع

----------


## حسين رياض

بارك الله في جهدك ، وجعله في موازين الحسنات.
أسئل الله أن يجزيك عنا خير الجزاء

----------


## أبو الحسين علي المالكي

السلام عليكم ..أيها الفاضل ، لي عليك بعض تنبيهات أرجو منك أن تعيرها الاهتمام :1-يقول الأستاذ مراد بوضاية في مقدمة تحقيقه لايصال السالك:...الذي قال عنه (الأستاذ أبوزهرة) انه أدق احصاء ، لم يقله القرافي رحمه الله تعالى وانما اكتفى القرافي رحمه الله تعالى بتعداد تسعة عشر دليلا ...(وقال قبله)...والذي يبدو من عد القرافي رحمه الله تعالى أنه يريد أصول جميع المذاهب ، بدليل أن بعض(الأصول التي ذكرها في تنقيح الفصول و شرحه)ها لا يقول به المالكية أبدا ، بل لا يقول به أحد من أهل السنة : كاجماع العترة و العصمة...كما أن بعضها مشترك بين الجميع كالكتاب و السنة...اهـ ، أقول : لو رجعت الى الأصل الذي نقل منه صاحب الاصطلاح (محمد علي ) الذي هو كتاب القرافي رحمه الله تعالى :تنقيح الفصول وشرحه لظهر لك وجه الخلل في كلام الأستاذ أبي زهرة.2- من الأصول المهمة عند الامام مالك التي لم تذكرها : مراعاة الخلاف ، وشرع من قبلنا.وأظن أن السبب هو ترك مراجعة أمات الكتب الأصولية المالكية ، فلقد قصرت بحثك على بعض المراجع لغير المالكية ( أبوزهرة و السيوطي وصاحب المدخل الفقهي).3- تعليلك لكثرة الروايات بمراعاة المصالح و الأعراف فيه قصور بين ، فأين أنت من تغير الاجتهاد ، وتجديد النظر في المسائل.4- قولك:وإذا لم يكن قول في المدونة، فإنه يرجع إلى أقوال المخرجين.فيه نظر ، بل الصواب هو الرجوع الى أقوال باقي أصحابه كابن وهب وابن زياد وأشهب و..5- اذا قيل المذهب فالمراد ما عليه الفتوى و ما يجري به القضاء.6- المشهور عند المالكية : ماكثر القائل به ، أو ما صح دليله ، أو هو قول ابن القاسم خاصة في المدونة.7- الذي مشى عليه المالكية هو الفتوى بالمشهور وليس بالراجح.8- متن الشيخ خليل هوالعمدة عند متأخري المالكية في الفتوى و القضاء ، مع كتب أخرى لاتقل عنه عناية بالمذهب كجامع الأمهات لابن الحاجب ورسالة ابن أبي زيد وتهذيب البراذعي ، وخليل مات ولم يبيض من مختصره الا الى كتاب النكاح والباقي تركه مسودات أخرجها أصحابه ، وهذا سبب استغلاقه ، كما أن فصل المقاصة و المغارسة ليسا من تأليفه بل هو مما أدرج بعده،وأيضا لم يظهر في مختصره الفصل الذي اعتاد المالكية ادراجه في مصنفاتهم و المسمى بـ:الجامع،وهذا طبع مؤخرا مفردا.9- روايات الموطأ المتداولة الآن اضافة الى ما ذكرت - وليس كلها كاملة -: رواية ابن القاسم باختصار القابسي ، رواية أبي مصعب الزهري ، رواية القعنبي ، رواية الحدثاني ، روايةابن بكير ، رواية ابن زياد (جمعها كلها الدكتور سليم الهلالي وطبعت)،ومؤخرا طبع ميكلوش موراني أبواب البيوع من رواية ابن القاسم.وارجع الى بحث الأستاذ نذير حمدان المعلون : بالموطآت ، ففيه فائدة ،وبحثك جهد مشكور يحتاج مراجعة وتمحيصا وسددك الله تعالى ياسيدي ..

----------

